# Norwich Bicycle Polo



## Gareth (14 Apr 2011)

Just to let you all know, that there are now a few of us here in Norwich who play Bicycle Polo on a regular basis.

Every Tuesday evening From 6.30pm onwards. Floodlit Multi use games area (MUGA) opposite the pavillion, Sloughbottom Park, Drayton Road, Norwich.

Google map link: http://maps.google.c...F-8&sa=N&tab=wl

Just turn up and have a go; you will be warmly welcomed. 

We have plenty of spare mallets to borrow, and hopefully from next Tuesday evening a Polo hack to borrow, and with a little luck two more hacks to borrow from May onwards.


----------



## david1701 (14 Apr 2011)

that sounds sooooo awesome


----------



## Gareth (14 Apr 2011)

Here is a vieo of me having a go a Bicycle Polo for the first time, a little over six weeks ago: barely capable of hitting the ball.


Now I can charge up and down the court, more or less keep up with the play, hit the ball almost everytime, and even score the odd goal or two.

I am the old git in the waxed jacket and steel toe caps, riding the mountain bike.

[media]
]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1SveG_W9QM&feature=related[/media]


----------



## wheres_my_beard (10 May 2011)

Is this running on a regular basis?

I'm kind of interested in having a look-see but lack any tangible skill(z)


----------



## Gareth (12 May 2011)

Yes it is regular.

3 or 4 of us are having a knock about at Sloughbottom park every Tuesday evening from 6.30 ish onwards..... we had that much fun that we continued on until 10pm this week  

Don't worry about not being tangible, as you can see my very first efforts in the video above. When there is four of us we play 2 on 2 for about 15 minutes take a 5 minute break change partners and play again having a 15-20 minute break at around 8pm and then carry on.

When there is only 3 of us we play one on one with a goal keeper. The goal scorer then takes on the role of the keeper until someone else scores ... we played this for over an hour last Tuesday night before taking a break as it was so much fun.

We could really do with at least 2 or 3 more regulars so we can have proper 3 a side games.

There are plenty of polo mallets to borrow, and I hope to have a spare Polo hack painted, rebuilt and available to borrow for this coming Tuesday evening and onwards.


----------



## wheres_my_beard (12 May 2011)

I may well pop down next time then.


It's been a while since I last took a tumble so I may be a bit of a wuss to start with.


----------

